# Now my corner is complete



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Speedster plus Ceado SD plus Etzmax l w.

Now I am happy. t The towels, photos and the skateboard items are from your forum members


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh my!!!!! Congratulations 😁 😁 😁 I am a teeny bit envious, I will admit!!!!!

I just showed it to Ian, and said, 'I like your pictures!' Then I zoomed in - I DO like your pictures!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!

Let us know what you think to your Speedster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They are wonderful looking machines for sure.

Enjoy


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Oh my!!!!! Congratulations 😁 😁 😁 I am a teeny bit envious, I will admit!!!!!
> 
> I just showed it to Ian, and said, 'I like your pictures!' Then I zoomed in - I DO like your pictures!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!
> 
> Let us know what you think to your Speedster


 I love the Speedster. I was using the GS3MP before, but for me I prefer the Speedster not from the result in the cup, but how it is build. Strom and very accurate.

The day will come after saving some money a second hand Londinium will be the neighbor of the Speedster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

onluxtex said:


> I love the Speedster. I was using the GS3MP before, but for me I prefer the Speedster not from the result in the cup, but how it is build. Strom and very accurate.
> 
> The day will come after saving some money a second hand Londinium will be the neighbor of the Speedster.


 Ah the @AndyS set up, but withouth the EK.....


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah the @AndyS set up, but withouth the EK.....


 the EK and me, we didn't become friends. I know it is my fault. With the Ceado SD I am happy now.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Very nice set up love pictures!


----------



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Loving the set up! 🙌


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

onluxtex said:


> Speedster plus Ceado SD plus Etzmax l w.
> 
> Now I am happy. t The towels, photos and the skateboard items are from your forum members
> 
> ...


 Nice feet and brew handle... May I know were did you get them?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

joey24dirt a member of the coffee forums was turning them


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

onluxtex said:


> Speedster plus Ceado SD plus Etzmax l w.
> 
> Now I am happy. t The towels, photos and the skateboard items are from your forum members
> 
> ...


 Nice feet and brew handle... May I know were did you get them?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

G.F. said:


> Nice feet and brew handle... May I know were did you get them?


 Chap on this forum makes them, @joey24dirt - although haven't seen him around for a while.


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Pratik3805 (Dec 17, 2020)

onluxtex said:


> Speedster plus Ceado SD plus Etzmax l w.
> 
> Now I am happy. t The towels, photos and the skateboard items are from your forum members
> 
> ...


 Hey! Thats a lovely setup. What hopper is that on the Ceado? Looks like something from Torr toys. Also is the zero retention bellow attachment inside the hopper? I have been trying to buy a hopper for the Ceado SD. Would be greatful if you could tell me how it performs with one.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Now *that* is a setup.

Funky skateboard wood handles/tampers are available here - https://dolo.com.au/collections/pesado

But I don't know of anyone more in-region that does them...

T


----------

